# 02 28 2018



## New River Rat (Feb 28, 2018)

Got out today with my ex-boss on the New. Water temp was 50, air temp was 44-46, with showers. I despise having this happen, but my first cast was a 24" muskie. I refuse to pose with these invasive slime rockets, so my friend, for fun, wanted to. He wants to have some fun with another of our coworkers.

Shortly thereafter, he managed a 17" smallie. I had to take another pic, of course. There is a nice decal prominently displayed in both shots. =D>






We spoke with two guys carp fishing from the bank. While talking, they caught three carp at about 30 pounds each. At the end of the day I know I had seen 9 or 10 carp landed, all beasts.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 2, 2018)

Good job NRR


----------



## gnappi (Mar 5, 2018)

New River Rat said:


> We spoke with two guys carp fishing from the bank. While talking, they caught three carp at about 30 pounds each. At the end of the day I know I had seen 9 or 10 carp landed, all beasts.




I'm not being a wiseacre, I've never fished for them, but what do you do with carp?


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 5, 2018)

gnappi said:


> I'm not being a wiseacre, I've never fished for them, but what do you do with carp?




Good question, not real certain myself.


----------



## WV1951 (Mar 5, 2018)

You throw carp back. They are caught only for the joy of it. 

Why do people catch tarpon or bone fish? Same reason.


----------



## schukster (Mar 5, 2018)

Carp are full of bones and there is dark meat running through them that is very strong fishy taste. Some folks around here do smoke them which if you know what you're doing isn't too bad. There is a recipe for Carp that I heard of. You season the Carp with your favorite seasoning and put them on a wood shingle. Bake them in the oven at 350 for 5 hours. Remove them from the oven, throw away the Carp and eat the shingle.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 6, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> You throw carp back.


These guys didn't. They said they had caught 7 the day prior.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 6, 2018)

Because they are considered an invasive trash fish, as kids we were taught to kill any carp we caught. I'm not 100% sure of the exact reg's but think California now prohibits "wasting" a carp or any other fish. I noted an exception for some specific areas that require carp be killed. I assume this is because they are trying to keep the area "carp-free".


----------

